# High Blood Pressure Med, a statin



## lily352 (Aug 22, 2013)

I just started one of these a few days ago. I know it starts with a P, I'm not on a high dose, it's a statin, it's been on the market a long time. 

Anyway, it's taken ALL of my energy. I've tried reading about possible side effects, but everything seems to be a possible side effect. 

Has anyone been on one of these? Did it zap all of your energy? I'm about to go back to college for a 2nd degree and start a new job. I'm afraid I'll never be able to make it. 

Any thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 23, 2013)

My doc just put me on Pravastatin 20mg's. The first night, I noticed I felt more drowsy than usual but I've been on it a few days now and am fine. that being said, I have issues with insomnia periodically. I've only been on it a week though. So there's still time for something to develop.

ETA: Oops, mine is for cholesterol. I just noticed u said blood pressure.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 23, 2013)

largenlovely said:


> My doc just put me on Pravastatin 20mg's. The first night, I noticed I felt more drowsy than usual but I've been on it a few days now and am fine. that being said, I have issues with insomnia periodically. I've only been on it a week though. So there's still time for something to develop.
> 
> ETA: Oops, mine is for cholesterol. I just noticed u said blood pressure.



Statins are for cholesterol.

With any new med, you need to give your body a couple of weeks to adjust. If the side effects are still making you want to not take it at that point, talk to your provider about other options.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 23, 2013)

Yes, that's the exact med and dose I was put on! 

I've been on it a week. I guess I'll give it one more. My dr did not seem too helpful. I asked him what to eat and he said he didn't care, just to get the # down. I feel that I'm on enough meds as it is, I'm not in the mood for a bunch more. 

I've only lived here a couple of months. I may find a new dr. My last one was better at communicating.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, like I said, I've had insomnia problems for years (except when I don't take my thyroid meds anyway lol) and some sleeping pills don't even help me. So I don't know that it could ever effect me that way. I seem to be fine with it but yeah, like Diana said, if it's interfering with ur life in a bad way after a couple Weeks, might wanna change the meds.


----------



## lily352 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm trying to wait it out a little longer. I still think that this med is evil, but I'll see.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 27, 2013)

lily352 said:


> I'm trying to wait it out a little longer. I still think that this med is evil, but I'll see.



Lol I'm kinda worried about being on it even though it's not causing me probs. I heard that statins can cause diabetes. Though I don't know how often that happens


----------

